# What's new for 2015



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

At least there's going to be a wheel change for LTZ Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn't think RS package was ever standard on Cruze LTZ.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you a have link to the order guide?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy decontenting batman! Glad I got my Eco manual while you can still get things standard like carpeted floor mats, leather steering wheel and shift knob, and options like the Pioneer sound system. The Eco, 2LT and Diesel look hit most by the decontenting bug.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Holy decontenting batman! Glad I got my Eco manual while you can still get things standard like carpeted floor mats, leather steering wheel and shift knob, and options like the Pioneer sound system. The Eco, 2LT and Diesel look hit most by the decontenting bug.


Anything deleted off the LTZ trim?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dumping the fleet trim makes sense. Dumping the manual on the 2LT might make sense, but I haven't seen the sales figures. The rest of the decontenting is simply GM trying to cut costs but since we know all the cars are built on the same line I highly doubt there will be any real savings.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I am liking the T3Y projection style fogs! I think I will wait till those come out and see if they are some how compatible.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Leather-wrapped steering wheel and shift knob no longer on 1LT and ECO

Why?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder what the non-leather wheel and shift knob look like? Same as the LS?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Why the **** does the 1LT lose the leather wrapped steering wheel?! GM pisses me off so **** bad with their decontenting!

The Cruze (Chevy's best selling car) and it's loyal buyers and followers deserve better than this! I don't see how a car like the Cruze can sell so well and yet always get shitted on?! 

My guess is that the 1LT is likely the most bought trim level, maybe only second to the LS trim or ECO, so why the **** should the 1LT continue to get the short end of the stick?! I guess the steering wheel for the 1LT and Eco will be made of whatever the LS's steering wheel is?!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks: Maybe they are trying to make the 2016s look so much better. Since the 2015 is the last MY for the first gen. Cruze, perhaps they aren't looking for it to be as big a seller falling under the shadow of a new generation car.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you downgrade the 1LT it makes the 2LT and LTZ more desirable. This is my guess.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If you downgrade the 1LT it makes the 2LT and LTZ more desirable. This is my guess.


And you have to wonder what pricing will be for the 15s.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

1LT is the most common trim I see around. I almost see as many 1LT's as I do the LS.
I guess everyone who already bought a cruze will be happy they did when they did


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

9/10 cruze's I see around town are the 1LT around town. Only seen one diesel, and only maybe 20 LS models since February


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If you downgrade the 1LT it makes the 2LT and LTZ more desirable. This is my guess.


True but does that really want to make me buy a higher model for thousands more? My guess decontenting is only done to increase GM profits. However in reality I'm not going to buy a more expensive model, I'm more likely to buy another brand with those features for that same cheap price.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, way to axe every good feature. And farewell 2LT manual. You were one of the few remaining up level manuals on the market. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The diesels never came with the keyless start anyway so how did they take anything away???

They got rid of crystal red tintcoat! Oh noes


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The best thing about the LTZ which are the rims and they decide to change them ?! SMH! Also, why get rid of the brick/black leather interior choice? I can see why they are getting rid of the red cloth interior option though because it didn't really seem like a big seller but I could be wrong on that. 

Hopefully all this crazy decontenting is just for this refresh phase and 2016 will see the Cruze options get back to normal. I didn't see myself wanting a 2015 refreshed Cruze anyway due to that ugly front fascia redesign they did.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> The diesels never came with the keyless start anyway so how did they take anything away???
> 
> They got rid of crystal red tintcoat! Oh noes


keyfob


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Manuals seem to be getting less features. I'm curious about the different fog lights and the appearance of the RS models.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

My leather steering wheel on my 1LT RS is getting discolored and worn down really bad!! This could be why too, and I've only had my cruze for 2 years and 4 months. Just a quick question, I'd the steering wheel fall under warranty?? Jw thinking of getting it replaced. I love the sport red cloth!! Sucks that GM is getting rid of it.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

So long Atlantis Blue Metallic. Maybe it will be a rare color soon...


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, major deletions. Granted, I'm sure the 2LT manual sold very few, but it was your only option if you wanted manual and leather. If I didn't have a CTD, the 2LT manual would have been my second choice. Atlantis Blue was also one of my favorite colors. So for cars without the Pioneer system, there is no more auxiliary glove box? Really? I loved that glove box!
It seems to me they're trying to make the 2LT and LTZ more desirable. I can't believe they're stripping the ECO like this though. Maybe it really doesn't sell like they'd hoped.


> _(ATH) Keyless Access and (BTM) Keyless start no longer available on 2LT and Diesel
> _


Keyless access and start (not to be confused with remote start) was never available on the diesel.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

spacedout said:


> True but does that really want to make me buy a higher model for thousands more? My guess decontenting is only done to increase GM profits. However in reality I'm not going to buy a more expensive model, I'm more likely to buy another brand with those features for that same cheap price.


This is exactly how I feel. One of the reasons I bought the cruze 1lt was all the features I got at the low price. The cruze had way more features than a civic at the same price. Ashame they have to cut the good stuff. I am hoping they rethink this and want to keep the buyers who bought the cruze come back and buy a newer model when the time comes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Eco is a 1lt package, so I guess it makes sense that it would lose the same stuff. 

But it is a shame that they're decontenting some of the things from what is the best-selling model (the 1LT) that make it stand out from the competition. Stupid bean counters. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Part of the reason the ECO isn't selling is that Americans don't want sticks and the CDT is selling like hot cakes. It also doesn't help that GM/Chevy doesn't advertise like VW.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Taking some nice features away from the 1LT and taking away MT from the 2LT. That should drive the LTZ sales up for the real "enthusiasts" or "tuners" or whatever you wanna say.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The best thing about the LTZ which are the rims and they decide to change them ?! SMH! Also, why get rid of the brick/black leather interior choice? I can see why they are getting rid of the red cloth interior option though because it didn't really seem like a big seller but I could be wrong on that.
> 
> Hopefully all this crazy decontenting is just for this refresh phase and 2016 will see the Cruze options get back to normal. I didn't see myself wanting a 2015 refreshed Cruze anyway due to that ugly front fascia redesign they did.


I welcome the wheel change same wheels on the LTZ since 2011 model year.

The brick/black leather seats that's a different story. What are they replacing it with?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm starting to think that the early 2012s (prior to the removal of the digital temperature readout) were the sweet spot for the Cruze. The clutch/flywheel issues had been resolved and other than no Bluetooth Audio, which can be fixed in the base stereo, there have been very few recalls.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

McNeo said:


> Taking some nice features away from the 1LT and taking away MT from the 2LT. That should drive the LTZ sales up for the real "enthusiasts" or "tuners" or whatever you wanna say.


How?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I wonder why Autumn Bronze Metallic is an extra cost color.

And how much extra.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'm starting to think that the early 2012s (prior to the removal of the digital temperature readout) were the sweet spot for the Cruze. The clutch/flywheel issues had been resolved and other than no Bluetooth Audio, which can be fixed in the base stereo, there have been very few recalls.


I would vote 2013/2014 as the best years over the 2012s. Mylink, 6 speed climate control fan vs 4 speed, backup camera.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I would vote 2013/2014 as the best years over the 2012s. Mylink, 6 speed climate control fan vs 4 speed, backup camera.


And 18000 recalls, but I would agree those were features that the 2012 really needed.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I would vote 2013/2014 as the best years over the 2012s. Mylink, 6 speed climate control fan vs 4 speed, backup camera.


He just referring to recalls issues for that model year.

Not that many.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> How?


If you want bells and whistles you need the 2LT.
If you want a MT you need the 1LT.
If you want both, LTZ.

Unless I missed something...?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

McNeo said:


> If you want bells and whistles you need the 2LT.
> If you want a MT you need the 1LT.
> If you want both, LTZ.
> 
> Unless I missed something...?


The LTZ has no MT.

You're now stuck with a de-contented LS, 1LT, or Eco.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> The LTZ has no MT.
> 
> You're now stuck with a de-contented LS, 1LT, or Eco.


Why would they...? But then the...? How is someone...?

GMs dumb.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

McNeo said:


> GMs dumb.



How? The 2LT with manual trans would probably sit on the dealer lots for a long time in comparison to all other manual cars, since it costs thousands more. Most people who like manual cars are not the type of person that wants leather & all the options in this class of car. I suspect the manual 2LT was very low production & mostly special order only. 

I would not be surprised if the 1LT manual also gets the axe someday. Percentage of overall sales, the fact they already have the LS entry level with low MSRP with a manual and it would increase profits by forcing people to buy the more expensive ECO if you wanted the turbo engine and a manual transmission.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> How? The 2LT with manual trans would probably sit on the dealer lots for a long time in comparison to all other manual cars, since it costs thousands more. Most people who like manual cars are not the type of person that wants leather & all the options in this class of car. I suspect the manual 2LT was very low production & mostly special order only.
> 
> I would not be surprised if the 1LT manual also gets the axe someday. Percentage of overall sales, the fact they already have the LS entry level with low MSRP with a manual and it would increase profits by forcing people to buy the more expensive ECO if you wanted the turbo engine and a manual transmission.


Honda axed the EX-L (leather trim) manual transmission option for the Civic and 4-cyl Accord pretty recently as well.

I think the 1LT MT will remain around (at least I hope), as it's a bit more of an "enthusiast" package with an RS/tech/sun-and-sound or whatever they call it packaged 1LT. Needs some better-looking wheels and rubber and I'd be happy with it.

If they hadn't had a LT MT, I wouldn't own a Cruze. It's already down on power, no need for tall gears to add to that.


----------



## joeredspecial (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't decide to wait for a '15 1LT, a leather wrapped wheel and stick shift is surprisingly important to me. I always wanted the newer, nicer shifter on my Trailblazer.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

obermd said:


> Dumping the fleet trim makes sense. Dumping the manual on the 2LT might make sense, but I haven't seen the sales figures. The rest of the decontenting is simply GM trying to cut costs but since we know all the cars are built on the same line I highly doubt there will be any real savings.



Problem with sales on the manual 2LT is that unless you special order from GM they pretty much dont exist. Finding one just sitting on a lot is virtually impossible. Since they don't ever just make them in batches to put on the lots sales are naturally going to be terrible.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I specifically grabbed the Cruze because it was the only compact offering where you could actually have decent features on their fuel efficieny offering, unlike the Focus SFE with its ugly steel wheels, or boring Civic HF. Heck the Focus SFE is really just a joke package anyways as it basically just adds LRR tires on steel wheels. Neither of which have decent option offerings. I would never be able to get the options I wanted in the Cruze Eco from a Focus SFE or Civic HF. Unfortunately it looks like GM may be turning the Cruze Eco into that same mold with its de-contenting.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Since it shows only two deleted colors.

Black Granite Metallic
Blue Ray Metallic
Rain Forest Green 
Summit White

Will be around for another year then?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I welcome the wheel change same wheels on the LTZ since 2011 model year.


I don't think GM has it in them to actually design another wheel that would look better than the current LTZ wheels. I guess if they keep the bolt pattern the same, people could always still order the current LTZ wheels. 


On a side note, I think it's funny that the ECO had the option to add the MYLINK based nav but the 1LT didn't! Please tell me how that made any **** sense?!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> On a side note, I think it's funny that the ECO had the option to add the MYLINK based nav but the 1LT didn't! Please tell me how that made any **** sense?!


GM has always done this, force you to buy a more expensive model than you want to get the options/features you want. You could look at it the other way though, as they are doing you a favor keeping the 1LT price lower. Ya that's it, they are doing us all a favor.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> GM has always done this, force you to buy a more expensive model than you want to get the options/features you want. You could look at it the other way though, as they are doing you a favor keeping the 1LT price lower. Ya that's it, they are doing us all a favor.


Haha! They could have at least made it an option on the 1LT. I didn't say it had to come standard or anything, lol! That way, if you wanted to keep your price down, you simply don't add it. I would be thrilled if the 2016 1LT got the MYLINK Nav option but with all this decontenting going on, I don't think the Cruze will ever be as we know it now. It's a shame!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I would vote 2013/2014 as the best years over the 2012s. Mylink, 6 speed climate control fan vs 4 speed, backup camera.


Other than the 6 fan speeds I would rather not deal with the recalls. Having the extra two fan speeds between 3 & 4 would be really nice. I learned to back up with a trailer so a backup camera will never be high on my list but I can see how it would be for many people.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> Other than the 6 fan speeds I would rather not deal with the recalls. Having the extra two fan speeds between 3 & 4 would be really nice. I learned to back up with a trailer so a backup camera will never be high on my list but I can see how it would be for many people.


I don't get all the recall posts. I've only had two on my Eco, and they've been for the exact same problem (half shaft recall). :icon_scratch: I'd rather deal with the half shaft issue than the waterpump and PCV/valve cover issues of the 2011s and 2012s.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I don't think GM has it in them to actually design another wheel that would look better than the current LTZ wheels. I guess if they keep the bolt pattern the same, people could always still order the current LTZ wheels.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I think it's funny that the ECO had the option to add the MYLINK based nav but the 1LT didn't! Please tell me how that made any **** sense?!


I'd be ok with it if the new wheels looks something like the upgraded wheels that are on the Verano.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I'd be ok with it if the new wheels looks something like the upgraded wheels that are on the Verano.



Which wheels would those be? I don't know why, but I've always been a fan of the wheels that came on the 2012 Subaru Impreza sedan.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I'd be ok with it if the new wheels looks something like the upgraded wheels that are on the Verano.


Aren't those almost the same design as the Cruze diesel wheel?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Aren't those almost the same design as the Cruze diesel wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the premium wheels on the Verano. Those are the standard wheels that are on the Verano.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

These are the wheels I was referring too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Meh, LTZ's look way better.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

money_man said:


> The diesels never came with the keyless start anyway so how did they take anything away???


I thought the same thing, never came with keyless entry either, although it should have for the price.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> I thought the same thing, never came with keyless entry either, although it should have for the price.


That's one feature GM better never delete from the Cruze LTZ and of coarse push button start.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Problem with sales on the manual 2LT is that unless you special order from GM they pretty much dont exist. Finding one just sitting on a lot is virtually impossible. Since they don't ever just make them in batches to put on the lots sales are naturally going to be terrible.


I totally get that, but seriously how much does it cost GM for it to be _available_ on the 2LT for those few who want it? It's the exact same power train as the 1LT. How hard could it be to throw in a MT once in a while in a 2LT if someone wanted one? So they sell a couple hundred copies a year, perhaps there are a few that would look elsewhere if a manual was not available with leather.

Then again, maybe they'd rather push the premium MT market into the more profitable Verano.

It's sad though; one of the big praises for the Cruze overall has been its premium feel and content for a "compact" car. Hopefully they don't go the other direction.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If a 2LT 6mt RS was on the lot I would have gotten it and never knew how great the Eco trim was. Eco is literally the Tuner Ready trim as it's lighter than the other trims and had the forged wheels and spoiler. I'm not going to say owning a manual made you smarter and more alert but you literally had to play what if's the entire drive. What if the cars in front of me slows down from 39 to about 26, would going from 6th to 4th be enough to keep me moving at a good pace to make the next 2 lights or should I dip into 3rd to pass this person? 

Both wheels will deteriorate over time, in theory the decontent may be that extra nudge to order the swede flat bottom Camaro wheel. The shifter more a reason to get that group buy back up for the metal ones. At the end of the day, I would be looking for a Used 2LT manual if something were to happen to my ECO. I don't see any new cars out there in the same category that would get me to fully change over.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know if the RS package for 2015 Cruze remains unchanged?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone know if the RS package for 2015 Cruze remains unchanged?


It all depends if leather steering wheel and shifter is added to the RS package for the 1LT


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> It all depends if leather steering wheel and shifter is added to the RS package for the 1LT


I'm more interested in knowing what the RS package will look like for 2015 Cruze LTZ.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know where to find the 2015 Cruze order guide?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm more interested in knowing what the RS package will look like for 2015 Cruze LTZ.



Maybe like this?.....


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Maybe like this?.....


That's actually not horrendously ugly! Good job, GM! Lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Those are 17 inchers, but I quite like them!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Maybe like this?.....


I've seen the pic before but it doesn't have any RS badging on it.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Maybe like this?.....


It looks like a 2015 Subaru Legacy.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Those are 17 inchers, but I quite like them!


Me too! But the satin nickel center caps look like an after thought **** up. They definitely need to be darker.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Me too! But the satin nickel center caps look like an after thought **** up. They definitely need to be darker.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I hope those aren't the new wheels for Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know what MyLink system will be in 2015 Cruze?

Is it just the current system with just improved updates or MyLink 2.0?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From the pictures released, it "looks" like the 14 system with added features and same dash design as the 1.0 instead of the 2.0 overseas design. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> From the pictures released, it "looks" like the 14 system with added features and same dash design as the 1.0 instead of the 2.0 overseas design.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## buickanddeere (Sep 3, 2014)

No remote start on the diesel? There is a disappointment.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

It has remote start, it doesnt have keyless pushbutton start. 

Glad we got our '14 loaded and '14 LT when we did.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Should those looking to purchase a new 2015 Chevy Cruze later in it's cycle life, say like a few months before the 2016's arrive, be worried about Chevy doing any decontenting to them?! As we all know for example, some of the later built 2014's no longer came with the cover for the USB/Aux inputs. 

Also, do you think negative quality issues, specifically fit and finish, would be more prevalent in the late built 2015's since the Lordstown plant employees would be getting ready to switch over to making a brand new Cruze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Should those looking to purchase a new 2015 Chevy Cruze later in it's cycle life, say like a few months before the 2016's arrive, be worried about Chevy doing any decontenting to them?! As we all know for example, some of the later built 2014's didn't come with the USB/Aux cover any more.
> 
> Also, do you think negative quality issues, specifically fit and finish, would be more prevalent in the late built 2015's since the Lordstown plant employees would be getting ready to switch over to making a brand new Cruze?


No and no. Quality-wise, they should be some of the best off the line, ever. They know EXACTLY what to look for as they come through the final QC checks.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> No and no. Quality-wise, they should be some of the best off the line, ever. They know EXACTLY what to look for as they come through the final QC checks.



Exactly! They SHOULD be some of the best off the line but unfortunately it doesn't mean that they WILL be, lol!

I'm just thinking about all the transitioning the plant has to do and all the new things the Lordstown employees have to learn before they start assembling the 2016 Cruze. With all that excitement and newness in the air, I was thinking maybe the late built 2015's might suffer on a few different fronts because of it. 

It was just a thought and I'm sure you're right about decontenting and quality not being of issue for them. I know Lordstown employees take pride in the product they build!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So, for 2015 Chevy added the Autumn Bronze Metallic exterior color as well as the Brownstone, Leather-appointed Seat Trim for the Cruze and *I was just curious if anyone has actually seen a 2015 Autumn Bronze Metallic Cruze out driving in the wild? *I certainly haven't! I think it's funny that it's an extra $325 to get the color. 

*Also, what do you guys think of the new Brownstone leather combo?* In my opinion, it's not a interior color combo that's going to look good with the Cruze's exterior color choices, except the Autumn Bronze and possibly the Rainforest Green and the Champagne Silver.

I still wonder why Chevy kept the black cloth for 2015 instead of offering black leather for the door and dash inserts. Probably would have been a better investment than introducing a whole new brown leather color combo that seemingly isn't in high demand.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So, for 2015 Chevy added the Autumn Bronze Metallic exterior color as well as the Brownstone, Leather-appointed Seat Trim for the Cruze and *I was just curious if anyone has actually seen a 2015 Autumn Bronze Metallic Cruze out driving in the wild? *I certainly haven't! I think it's funny that it's an extra $325 to get the color.
> 
> *Also, what do you guys think of the new Brownstone leather combo?* In my opinion, it's not a interior color combo that's going to look good with the Cruze's exterior color choices, except the Autumn Bronze and possibly the Rainforest Green and the Champagne Silver.
> 
> I still wonder why Chevy kept the black cloth for 2015 instead of offering black leather for the door and dash inserts. Probably would have been a better investment than introducing a whole new brown leather color combo that seemingly isn't in high demand.


I haven't seen one on the road as a matter of fact the dealers in my area that have that color have had them on the lot for over 9 months now.


I would say it would be a safe bet that they will be still on the lots when the 2016 Cruze's start hitting their lots.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I haven't seen one on the road as a matter of fact the dealers in my area that have that color have had them on the lot for over 9 months now.


Not really surprised. I personally would only really consider buying a Autumn Bronze Metallic colored Cruze if it was the LTZ RS trim level, but even then I just don't know, lol! I will say that the brown exterior color does make the chrome pop but that's about all I got for its positive points, haha! 

Hopefully if they have any brown interior and/or exterior color choices for the 2016 Cruzen, it will be better executed. I will admit that I'm really starting to like the look of the 2015's LED drl's. They certainly catch my eye during the day when I see one coming from the opposite direction. Dare I even say, that the 2015 LTZ RS Cruzes are starting to grow on me?! I must be coming down with a bad cold, haha!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw a 2015 Siren Red Tintcoat LTZ RS the other week and I could have swore it was the Autumn Metallic color. It's crazy how that color looks so different at certain times of the day and under different weather conditions. It was somewhat cloudy and looked like it was about to rain when I saw it and I guess it made the Siren Red look like Autumn Metallic. 

Any person who wishes they could have got the Autumn Metallic colored Cruze before they discontinued it, might want to check out a 2015 Siren Red Tintcoat colored Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Not really surprised. I personally would only really consider buying a Autumn Bronze Metallic colored Cruze if it was the LTZ RS trim level, but even then I just don't know, lol! I will say that the brown exterior color does make the chrome pop but that's about all I got for its positive points, haha!
> 
> Hopefully if they have any brown interior and/or exterior color choices for the 2016 Cruzen, it will be better executed. I will admit that I'm really starting to like the look of the 2015's LED drl's. They certainly catch my eye during the day when I see one coming from the opposite direction. Dare I even say, that the 2015 LTZ RS Cruzes are starting to grow on me?! I must be coming down with a bad cold, haha!


I like the DRL'S myself too on the 2015 Cruze. But I still see myself ordering a 2016 Premier Cruze. Only thing I know for certain it won't be BLACK.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I saw a 2015 Siren Red Tintcoat LTZ RS the other week and I could have swore it was the Autumn Metallic color. It's crazy how that color looks so different at certain times of the day and under different weather conditions. It was somewhat cloudy and looked like it was about to rain when I saw it and I guess it made the Siren Red look like Autumn Metallic.
> 
> Any person who wishes they could have got the Autumn Metallic colored Cruze before they discontinued it, might want to check out a 2015 Siren Red Tintcoat colored Cruze.


The only 2015 Cruze LTZ RS I've seen belongs to one of my coworkers I've have to admit it doesn't look to bad in blue ray metallic. It makes the lights on the DRL'S stand out.

PS he wasn't to happy when I told him about the all new 2016 Cruze though.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Just traded a '12 LT1 6MT RS Hot Red with 78M miles for a '15 LT1 6MT RS Siren Red. Talk about a rare bird! Might as well ask for a pc of moon cheese when looking for a MT. The only option on the '15 is the tech package. They eliminated the power seat and the back up sensors from what was standard with the '12 RS option and the only way to get the back up camera is with the tech package. 

That said I've had zero problems with the '12 - just the trunk button, last 300 mile road trip netted 44.6 mpg - real, not DIC. I'll post pics in a few days (its 200 miles away).

jk


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

*12 va 15*

*‘12 6MT LT1 RS vs ’15 6MT LT1 RS*

A new car was in the works for spring of ’16 as the current Cruze would have about 100K and that’s my trade point – so –as everyone knows an “all new” model is on tap and I don’t do “all new” in the first model year so I moved up my purchase, the current generation is proven and I am happy with that. That said I’ve had ZERO issues with the ’12 (OK, maybe the trunk latch) so I’ll stick with what I know. Besides, I doubt many discounts will be available on the initial run.

Trade in: Dealer (Keyes Chev, Menomonie WI) offered me $9k (which was about $1k more than 3 other dealers) and with $1500 GM incentives and an additional $750 dealer discount I was in. The nice thing about trading is you don’t pay sales tax on the trade amount, so net was exactly the same to me as Edmunds private party sales price – with no hassle. They found the car which was about 200 miles away. I searched quite extensively but never saw this one so they have a better search engine than me. 

The purchase: It took about a ½ hour, fairly simple, then another hour to go over all the electronics (Tech package) and switch XM radio. Even the Keyes sales rep was surprised to see a MT Cruze! As you know you just have to be firm with the OnStar rep with a resounding NO THANK YOU.

The drive home: Well, much the same – and that’s OK, the clutch is even smoother and lighter, I think a 3 yr old could push this thing. Motor seems to have a bit more oomph but low end torque was never a strong point.

The details: As noted here they eliminated the leather covered steering wheel and shift knob, while that really shows no class on Chevy’s part, once on the road it’s not noticeable. The RS package – other than the Z-link rear and fog lamps, is mostly some cosmetics. They eliminated the power seat out of the RS along with the rear back up sensors – thus the main (only) reason I got the Tech package as that has the backup camera. Originally on the ’12 I thought the backup sensors were stupid but I’ve really come to like ‘em – super accurate, a steady beep at 12”, that was a nice option that’s no longer available. The new larger color screen holds lots of icons and info – keep your eyes on the road folks! Of course the ’15 gets the updated front end and LED running lights.

The DIC is now “tabbed”

Rear heat/AC ducts which come out from under the seats (not the center counsel)

6 sp fan vs 4 sp

Fog lights are aimed to only cover the first 3’ – the ’12 put out a nice wide spread so some adjusting will be necessary.

They eliminated the dash storage “cooker” and is replaced with a speaker

This is “Siren Red” which in my book is more a maroon; I’m not really thrilled with the color but try finding a 6MT, RS, Tech package! I specifically did not want the drivers convenience package as that had the auto dim rear view mirror – and I hate those. Pics “soon”

BTY, I figured out cost per mile on the '12, about $0.27 which is quite a bargain these days

Jim

and the photos:


----------

